# 2010 duramax



## crh4926 (Aug 7, 2005)

hey i have a 2010 duramax 4dr 4wd its a pewter color im wanting to put some rims on it but cant decide which ones will look the best i dont wanna lift the truck much since i pull a gooseneck trailer alot was just wondering if anyone had any ideas or pics of there truck.thanks


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I would level it out. What do you like better Black or Chrome??


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

http://www.procomptires.com/


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

heres mine....18" wheels.....thats as big as I could go with out a leveling kit


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

Good looking truck, troutslayer.


----------



## No Boat (Oct 12, 2010)

I know you said you didn't want to lift it, so imagine this lower on 33's enstead of 35's... 18x9 XD badlands


----------



## bambino (Jul 1, 2010)

level and black rims


----------



## No Boat (Oct 12, 2010)

black rims are more played out then torque thrusts on camaros


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Either way, 33's or 35's with a lift and you will have to cut the front valence (if not part of the front bumper) and massage the inner fenders because you will have rubbing and hitting issues. 

Part of owning one of those trucks.


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

I do believe you can clear 285 70 17's without any rubbing. You might have to take of the valance but they will work. I would stick with a 17 since you have a greater array of tires to choose from and they are not nearly as expensive. The wheels depend on what look you are going for. A leveling kit would look good and would not affect your towing.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

How about "black chrome" since your truck is in between the spectrum?


----------

